# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Puerto Cortes (Honduras)

## Eng

Ας μεταφερθουμε καπου αλλου, καπου εξωτικα, σε μερη που θυμιζουν επιγιους παραδεισους, που το τροπικο κλίμα βρισκεται σε ολο το μεγαλείο του.
Puerto Cortes λοιπον φίλοι μου, είναι ενα λιμάνι στη Βορεια πλευρα της Ονδουρας και βρεχεται απο τον Ατλαντικο Ωκαιανο. Είναι ενα λιμανι που υποδεχεται αρκετα containers καθως απο εκει εφοδιαζεται η υπολοιπη χωρα. Επισης απο εκει εξάγωνται και μπανανες καθως οι μπανανοφυτιες καλυπτουν το 75% της καλλιεργισιμης εκτασης της Ονδουρας. Το υπολοιπο 25% καλυπτεται απο καλιεργιες ζαρζαβατικών και καπνου, ο οποιος χρησιμοποιειται στη κατασκευη και εξαγωγη πουρου (τα οποια ειναι φανταστικα σε αρωμα και γευση..:lol :Smile:  προς Ευρωπη και Αμερικη. 
http://www.maplandia.com/honduras/cortes/puerto-cortes/
Στο παραπάνω link θα βρειτε τον χαρτι της περιοχης.
Αλλα στη συνεχεια ας απολαυσουμε το μικρο αφιερωμα σ'αυτον τον τοπο..

Φωτο 1. Η παραλια απεναντι απο το Terminal

Φωτογραφία0146.jpg

Φωτο 2. Το Container Terminal

Φωτογραφία0148.jpg

Φωτο 3. Συνεχεια της παραλιας

Φωτογραφία0147.jpg

Φωτο 4. Ενα υπεροχο κλαμπακι της περιοχης...

Φωτογραφία0149.jpg

Φωτο 5. Αν και δεν εχει σχεση με τη θαλασσα, σ'αυτη τη φωτο βλεπεται ενα δειγμα της επιδρασης του τροπικου κλιματος στο φυτικο βασιλειο. Νομιζω πως εμεις οι Μεσογιακοι λαοι δεν εχουμε την ευκαιρια να το συναντουμε παντα.

Φωτογραφία0151.jpg

Θα ηθελα τελος να αφιερωσω το παραπάνω, εκτος απο ολο το Forum, στον αγαπητο μου φιλο Μαστροκωστα που εκεινη τη περιοδο μου ειχε πει πως τον στεναχωρει η στερια. Για σενα λοιπον, και οπως σου ειχα πει, χρειαζεται να εχουμε κατι να βλεπουμε για να μπορουμε να δραπετευουμε οποτε μας "στενευει" η στερια!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω τις καλύτερες εμπειρίες με πληρώματα Ονδουριάνους ,όπως τους λέγαμε .¶νθρωποι εργατικοί και μια χαρά επαγγελματίες .Συνήθως συναντούσα ναύτες και καμαρότους .Υπέροχα παιδιά όλοι τους !

----------


## Leo

Μπράβο Γιώργο ωραίο λιμάνι..... Ούτε βαπόρια ούτε κρένια... απέραντες παραλίες, copa campanes και dolce vites  :Razz:  :Very Happy: .... H αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν σε ανακάλυψε το ΥΕΝ για την καμπάνια προσέλευσης ναυτικών στο επάγγελμα... Είσαι ιδανικός.... μοναδικός....

----------


## Eng

Πειτε μου τωρα και οι δυο σας, τι να σχολιασω... Τι να πω!!
Οταν διαβαζω τετοια λογια / σχολια απο σας με κανετε πολυ χαρουμενο. Και ξερετε γιατι? Γιατι πάνω απο ενα επάγγελμα, πάνω απο δοξα και χρηματα ειναι ο Καλός Λογος απο ατομα τοσο ξεχωριστα! 
Σας ευχαριστω και στους δυο σας!

----------

